# I am Worried about my 14 year old



## HappyNY (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi!!
I have 2 golden retrievers, a 6 months old (happy) and another who just turned 14 (wind).
Wind is doing great for a 14 year old, no major issues, just a little deaf. She has a little difficulty getting up sometimes, but she will run and she is active. Goes up and down stairs and plays outside.
She always had an appetite and loved her food. Yesterday night it took her a little bit to start eating her food, and this morning she didn't eat at all... I gave her a snack and she ate it.
I hope this not her ending time...
My last golden lost her appetite a few weeks before she died.
I am so worried
:crying:
Thanks 
Cristina


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Keeping sweet Wind in my thoughts today - hopefully it's just some stomach upset since she ate the snack you offered. I know how hard it is when you are worrying about one of your furbabys.
Keeping you in my thoughts as well.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

How is Wind going today?


----------



## HappyNY (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi!!!
Sorry I haven't been posting..
She is still not eating.
Vomiting and diarrhea (sorry TMI).
I am really worried. She seems alert and with no pain.
Trying to give some rice with chicken, and she doesn't want that..
Tonight was bad, she did diarrhea with a little blood...
as i write this post, tears are coming down.
My husband is telling me to start preparing.
Maybe I don't want to see it.
I am a very positive person, i see her run outside trying to catch the squirrels.
I am trying to think she was an upset stomach from eating dirt, trying to convince myself that she will start eating soon...
Any of you guys went trough this?
Thank you for your support
Cristina
https://www.instagram.com/happyny_thegolden/


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Christina, have you had her into the Vet yet? If she's still not eating and has vomitting and diarrhea, I would get her checked out. I hope Wind feels better soon.


----------



## HappyNY (Oct 6, 2016)

no, not yet...
I am at work, and my husband is home with the dogs.
He just told me that she started eating a little bit of chicken.
I am going to tell him to go to vet.
I am so afraid vet is going to say it's the cancer, that is why i didn't take her...

https://www.instagram.com/happyny_thegolden/


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm glad, your husband is taking her. It's better to know, than anticipate the worst. It could be something, that your Vet can easily treat.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Please do take Wind to the vet. Hopefully it is nothing significant, but it is always best to know the facts before spending too much time worrying or planning. 

Keep us posted, our thoughts are with you and Wind.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Have been away for a few days. Just now seeing your post. You should, by all means, get Wind to the vet ASAP. With regards to the chicken and rice--you may want to try boiled hamburger and rice. My bridge girl, Goldie, reached a point where she simply would not eat chicken any more. She didn't like it. My vet recommended boiled lean hamburger (not fried). She would eat that. It may be worth a try with Wind. Sending good thoughts your way. I know how hard it is when a senior dog is ill.


----------



## HappyNY (Oct 6, 2016)

*she is much better*

Thank you all for your concerns.
Wind is much better. 
So my husband took her to vet, it was probably all the dirt she was eating...
Since we got the puppy, sometimes Wind acts like a puppy, and does whatever Happy is doing (eating dirt, destroying toys, etc)
She is eating chicken and taken some pills for upset stomach. Her appetite is back, but we are slowly feeding her (not to much at once).
We are considering not giving her dry food anymore, not sure about this yet...
She is 14 years old and has cancer...
I got so scared that this was it, that i didn't even think straight...
Thank you all for your support

https://www.instagram.com/happyny_thegolden/


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

So glad, Wind is feeling better!! Was she just diagnosed with cancer, or did she have it already? That is a great picture of the two and I hope you get to spend a lot more time with her.


----------



## HappyNY (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you!!
I have been so scared... But thank God everything turned out ok!
She was diagnosed 2 years ago.
He had another golden (Sarah) she died in November 2015, she also had cancer
They moved from Europe to New York in the summer of 2015.

https://www.instagram.com/happyny_thegolden/


----------



## Ringo070429 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi I know it's been 4 years but how did everything turn out for Wind? My golden retriever(Ringo) is going to turn 14 next month and he was throwing up today more than 3 times and he was having trouble getting up lately. Also, he had a seizure two times lately... I am just freaking out and searching up about old golden retriever health things. I just wanted to know how things are now for Wind. I am with Ringo for more than half of my lifetime. I was 4 years old when I first met him. I don't even really remember much from before we had not had him. I am just so scared. Sorry about my poor writing and if I am asking you something that will make you sad but I'm just curious and scared.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ringo070429 said:


> Hi I know it's been 4 years but how did everything turn out for Wind? My golden retriever(Ringo) is going to turn 14 next month and he was throwing up today more than 3 times and he was having trouble getting up lately. Also, he had a seizure two times lately... I am just freaking out and searching up about old golden retriever health things. I just wanted to know how things are now for Wind. I am with Ringo for more than half of my lifetime. I was 4 years old when I first met him. I don't even really remember much from before we had not had him. I am just so scared. Sorry about my poor writing and if I am asking you something that will make you sad but I'm just curious and scared.


This is an older thread, the member that started the thread hasn't been on the Forum since 2018.

Sorry to hear about Ringo, I would get him into your Vet for a full physical exam and blood work as soon as possible.


----------



## Ringo070429 (Mar 25, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This is an older thread, the member that started the thread hasn't been on the Forum since 2018.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Ringo, I would get him into your Vet for a full physical exam and blood work as soon as possible.


Thank you for letting me know that. I should take him to the vet tomorrow or call them to ask about it.


----------

